# Dropping the showerscreen in 1970s La Pav



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I should have done this for the first time months ago, but in the battle to get my morning fix, work, and do my bit for our young son meant something had to give.

I removed the top nuts and the pin and managed to push the rod down so far, but I sense that the seal has...sealed it in place. I can't pop the screen out because the rod is very stiff. What's my next play? Cafiza? Citric acid?

Sorry, @jimbojohn55 - not the greatest tribute to your fine craftsmanship.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

filthynines said:


> I should have done this for the first time months ago, but in the battle to get my morning fix, work, and do my bit for our young son meant something had to give.
> 
> I removed the top nuts and the pin and managed to push the rod down so far, but I sense that the seal has...sealed it in place. I can't pop the screen out because the rod is very stiff. What's my next play? Cafiza? Citric acid?
> 
> Sorry, @jimbojohn55 - not the greatest tribute to your fine craftsmanship.


Use a rubber mallet (gently!) and support the group to try to break up the gasket from the group. I found this on F Cicarelli's site. ( I think, if not mistaken).

Once you do that, hold the machine upside down to force the top of the piston against a wooden surface and it should come out. Remember to always support the group in order not to stress the group bolts.

When you are done and with a new gasket, make sure they you put a little smear of silicone on the surface of the gasket they touches the group (bevelled) so, next time you do it, you won't need to go through this again.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

as above - just keep pushing, its just the group seal that holds the screen in place,

Try pushing down on the top of the rod with a wooden spoon, but put a tea town under the group to catch the piston if it falls. You will need a bit of food safe grease to put it back but only a smear, a blunt screwdriver or wooden lollipop stick will help with getting the top upward facing seal back in to the group, but from memory it wasn't too tricky, just offer the piston back up keep a light pressure on it and then work the top seal into the group.


----------

